# Accessories



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

I see a lot of accessories for the other model tabs but not for the original tab. Does anybody know where I can find usb reader or something similar? Thanx

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## regidk (Sep 17, 2012)

Have to sell some of the Internet or mobile phone accessories Mall


----------

